# Recommended listening source for newbie



## MelodicMi88 (Feb 6, 2018)

Can you recommend internet listening source, perhaps lifestream, for major opera productions of well-known works and inspiring singers? My husband and I are conservatory graduate keyboard players who want to seriously branch out our acquaintance with opera literature. Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Youtube has it ALL. Pro is best, without commercials.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Please also see

http://www.operacast.com/thissat.htm

https://www.mezzo.tv/en/opera


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You might want to consider online the Metropolitan Opera's "On Demand" which is a paid yearly subscription of just about every well known opera production and the finest singers of the day at your fingertips.
https://www.metopera.org/season/on-...74Ypa2q812DdYXY0VOxoCF04QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> You might want to consider online the Metropolitan Opera's "On Demand" which is a paid yearly subscription of just about every well known opera production and the finest singers of the day at your fingertips.
> https://www.metopera.org/season/on-...74Ypa2q812DdYXY0VOxoCF04QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Does it include European productions as well?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> Does it include European productions as well?


No, only productions done at the Met.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Does it include European productions as well?


No, just the Met, but the quality is high overall. I had it free during Covid for a year and saw a lot. I think this is a marvelous idea. Met HD in theaters is nice too as a couple.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MelodicMi88 said:


> Can you recommend internet listening source, perhaps lifestream, for major opera productions of well-known works and inspiring singers? My husband and I are conservatory graduate keyboard players who want to seriously branch out our acquaintance with opera literature. Thanks for any recommendations!


My husband was also a pianist who studied at Curtis with Serkin and Horszowski and had little time for opera until he met up with me.
With his perfect pitch and talented ear for voices he soon became a devotee of opera as well.
Good luck enjoying this delicious medium.


----------



## dave2708 (Sep 28, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Youtube has it ALL. Pro is best, without commercials.


On a browser like firefox, you just download one of their free apps to block all the commercials.
Haven't enduied a youtube commercial in years.


----------



## MelodicMi88 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your recommendations of metropolitan opera productions and how to avoid commercials. Does anyone have recommendations for European opera productions?… even YouTube? Last year I found Bellini‘s La Sonbabula with a glorious Italian cast and superb lead female singers.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mezzo channel and Brava channel both programming lots of opera from Europe's opera houses. 
See both their websites .


----------

